

Ask HN: Anyone selling ebooks or other digital goods on the side? - callmeed

I'm working on a new project (www.bngal.com) and looking for feedback from people who are selling digital goods (ebooks, themes, icon/graphic sets, screencasts).<p>This is one of the first verticals I'd like to target (if there's a need).<p>What do you use to take payment &#38; fulfill your orders? What would get you to switch? Is getting exposure from a marketplace more important than a low transaction rate?<p>TIA
======
wmat
Great question!

Reminds me of Jesse Storimer <http://jstorimer.com/> who originally published
'Working With Unix Processes' independently which subsequently got picked up
by The Pragmatic Programmers: <http://pragprog.com/book/jsunix/working-with-
unix-processes>

Currently working on some books myself.

------
tstegart
We have a digital magazine (although we don't sell it, its free), and we use
an open source project called Baker that is also made for books. From what
I've heard from the people on the books side, they almost all use the
iBookstore or Amazon to charge for their books and not worry about adding
payment processing on their own.

